# Contador para shifter - 7447 en cascada



## kiddo (Abr 1, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos, 

    Demás esta decir que soy un aficionado en el tema de electrónica. Estoy tratando de hacer un contador digital con 7447 en cascada para mi Jeep. Procedo a contarles cual es mi problema:

  Tengo conectado un shifter (cambiador de cambios) a mi vehiculo automático para dejarlo tipo secuencial (como la de los autos modernos) que solo con un toque de botón pasa o disminuye un cambio. El problema es que no tiene contador de cambios, solo de led (dos led amarillos en 1ra, dos azules en 2da, etc). Entonces comenzamos un proyecto de construcción de un contador digital de 7 segmentos con 7447. El tema es que la señal que envía el shifter cuando pasa un cambio es que no deshabilita la señal anterior(o sea, cuando voy en segunda, tengo los leds de 1ra y 2da prendidos). Para solucionar esto, con mi compañero pusimos 4 unidades de 7447 en cascada y hicimos las combinaciones lógicas para que cuando fuéramos pasando los cambios el display fuera mostrando el cambio que correspondía. Íbamos bien hasta que nos dimos cuenta que necesariamente el numero 4 no daría por que no daban las combinaciones posibles y nos daría un 0. Pero eso no es todo! Asumimos que así seria y luego de desarrollar todo, lo pusimos en practica y adivinen que paso.... nada!  
Entonces, mi pregunta hacia ustedes es si es que alguien ha hecho algo similar y como lo hizo o si puede descifrar en que nos hemos caído. Adjunto una foto de la base que íbamos a ocupar.

Gracias!


----------



## Apollo (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola kiddo:

No especificas el valor del voltaje de control del shifter, pero al usar TTL supongo que es de 5V.

Te dejo un pequeño circuito que utiliza:

74LS125, 4 buffers no inversores de 3 estados.

74LS47, Decodificador e BCD a Display de 7 segmentos.

CD4075, 3 compuertas OR de 3 entradas.

Un transistor de uso general NPN.

Display de anodo común.


Para la simulación con el programa Circuit Maker 2000 te dejo el circuito, y para el circuito real te dejo la imagen en JPG.

Esto es debido a que el simulador digital no soporta transistores, por lo que use un buffer inversor, pero es más sencillo usar un transistor en el circuito real.

Por razones de espacio, no puse las resistencias limitadoras para el display, una en cada salida del 74LS47, el valor depende de la intensidad que quieras en el display, normalmente se comienza con un de 5K  y la vas bajando poco a poco según te parezca.

El circuito presenta un número del 1 al 4 determinado por 4 entradas de voltaje, como explicaste arriba, cada una queda en estado alto y no se modifican al cambiar las demás.

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## kiddo (Abr 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias Apollo!   

Heremos las pruebas con mi amigo y te contaremos como nos fue. Desde ya, te agradesco el tiempo que nos has otorgado. 


Atte


Kiddo!


----------

